# Silly chickens



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Sooo- the first one is one of my broodys- as soon as we got everyone back in the coop today she jumped up for some serious loves! She needed it. 
Second is Chappie’s crazy semi- frizzled feather ruff- it’s really quite interesting- only there and his saddle feathers. Just lightly curled.  
And last- ok so Hensley can’t or won’t perch at night yet. And because she can’t or won’t, they don’t either. They have one and use it during the daytime… but instead they sleep with Hen’s butt over the corner (that is every night, not a fluke) and little tiny Alarma buried underneath her front. 

So. Weird.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So many women want their hair to do like Chappie's feathers do. Soft swirls. 

I was going to ask how many were in that box because one of them looked awfully deformed.

She really wanted attention? A broody? That is really special.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Yeah, that’s my Dottie. Her sister is ultra broody, pulls her feathers out sometimes etc. I think she takes it personally!  
She will only visit if all babies are safely inside, but she will jump up in the door and wait for cuddles. As long as she can still keep an eye on those babies! But they’re almost 3? Weeks old now too, so she must be feeling a little better.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Haha! So pretty and cute!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Overmountain1 said:


> Yeah, that’s my Dottie. Her sister is ultra broody, pulls her feathers out sometimes etc. I think she takes it personally!
> She will only visit if all babies are safely inside, but she will jump up in the door and wait for cuddles. As long as she can still keep an eye on those babies! But they’re almost 3? Weeks old now too, so she must be feeling a little better.


So, she's one of those that will hold her peeps close to her for a long time. That can be fun.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Woah! Subject change- 

One of my babies just shot this out- literally- we are already on medicated feed, so what is my next step here? All, including this one, have been acting just fine etc otherwise. 

But to me, it looks like blood mixed in here. Thoughts??


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Going to have to round up some Corid or Sulmet. It's not unheard of for medicated chick feed to not be fully protective.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Alright, that was my first thought but as I haven’t done it as yet, wasn’t entirely sure. Just knew THAT didn’t look good…


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Want to be kept on your toes? Have something to deal with everyday? Get chickens. They'll have you crying uncle in no time. 

Couldn't help myself there. 

I thought of something I wanted to ask you last night. And right now I remember, how many chicks did you have hatch? Several broodies, two incubators. There's got to be a number there.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

My totals are 
6/8 Ameraucana hatched and thrived (til now apparently lol) 
We ended up with the 3 nests and 1 larger incubator- the second was really just for hatching as the first has the auto turner and timing was weird with different ones at different times. Anyway- that said- 
7 outside babies and 10 inside babies out of 27? Bantam Eggs. So 17/27 of those are doing good now too.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, that's a lot. That's saying something coming from me. 

What's happening with the new coop? I think you might have to rethink the size if you're going to keep all of those new peeps. With more to come before Summer is over. Or the year is done.


----------

